# Tinderbuild core dumps



## erikf154 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been struggling with tinderbuild for last couple of days now. It was for fine for months, but now suddenly it core dumps no matter what I do. I've deinstalled it, reinstalled it, deleted the database, rebuilt the jails/builds, but still....it core dumps, I don't get it.

What beats me even more is that no logs are created, it seems as though it crashes even before the building starts. The are no logs, nothing in the error folder, I can't access the build or anything, tindy leaves no traces!

This is all I get on the console (it says it builds on package but it doesn't...All I can find in the package directory is a make.core file):

```
root@kitbuild001 tinderbox# tc tinderbuild -b FreeBSD72
tinderbuild: creating makefile...
tinderbuild: Creating build directory for FreeBSD72
FreeBSD72: cleaning out /usr/local/tinderbox/FreeBSD72
makeBuild: extracting jail tarball
tinderbuild: Finalizing chroot environment
[tcp6] localhost://usr/local/tinderbox/portstrees/FBSD/ports: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Remote system error - Protocol not supported
[tcp6] localhost://usr/local/tinderbox/jails/7.2/src: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Remote system error - Protocol not supported
[tcp6] localhost://usr/local/tinderbox//options/FreeBSD72: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Remote system error - Protocol not supported
================================================
building packages (phase 0)
================================================
started at Tue Jun 16 08:18:44 CEST 2009
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
ended at Tue Jun 16 08:19:21 CEST 2009
phase 0 took 00:00:37
1 packages built
66M  of packages
================================================
building packages (phase 1)
================================================
started at Tue Jun 16 08:19:21 CEST 2009
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
ended at Tue Jun 16 08:20:00 CEST 2009
phase 1 took 00:00:39
1 packages built
66M  of packages
tinderbuild: Cleaning up after tinderbuild.  Please be patient.
```

Any help is appreciated


----------



## MarS (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe you are better helped over here?


----------

